

Zeplin – Collaboration app for UI designers and front end developers - harlanlewis
https://zeplin.io/

======
berkcebi
Hey folks! I'm Berk, one of the co-founders. With Zeplin, we’re actually
scratching our own itch, working for a world where designers and developers
can collaborate with maximum efficiency.

We've just released 1.0, with a brand new UI and the asset export feature.
We'd love to hear your feedback and answer any questions!

